# Wood Burning Stives



## osteopam (Oct 31, 2011)

Hi all,

I live on ****** and was wondering if anyone knows of a good store which sells woodburning stoves. Not just the Greek ones, which I can get here, but some foreign ones, maybe German or Norwegian. 
I can buy in England and get it shipped but that adds £200 to the cost. 

If the store in question had a website or catalogue that would be fab so I can look without having to come to the mainland. 

All ideas gratefully received.

Thanks 
Pam x


----------



## jpaffett (Oct 31, 2011)

*Wood Burning Stoves*

I live on ****** too Pam, but I can't think of anywhere that sells anything other than the normal Greek type. Let me know if you find anywhere!

Best wishes

Jeff


----------



## osteopam (Oct 31, 2011)

Thanks Jeff.

They have a fair selection in Kalloni, but I heard there was a great shop next to Ikea at Athens airport, and also a great one in Volos, but my googling doesn't come up with info about either.

Pam


----------



## wka (Sep 18, 2009)

There are two stores you could try, they're big chains and sell European stuff:

LeroyMerlin.gr

Praktiker.gr

I shop at Praktiker because there's one close to us and I have been relatively happy with the products and the quality, and REALLY happy with the prices. There are a fair number of them scattered around the mainland. Leroy Merlin is in Thessaloniki and Athens (I think by the airport) but I'm not sure about other stores - I think they have a wider selection but I've never been there so I don't know. The one in Thessaloniki is in the Foinikas area where all the big stores are.

You're probably used to paying transport costs via a local transporter from ports to Lesvos so it's probably not a big deal for you to arrange - just have to add the costs of installation and service because they won't do that for you.


----------



## wka (Sep 18, 2009)

Some probably more useful links to the stores I mentioned above:

http://www.praktiker.gr/Search-Products.aspx?keywords=%u03C4ζάκι - Praktiker

?????? - Leroy Merlin, it shows up as question marks but it works.


----------



## osteopam (Oct 31, 2011)

Thanks so much wka, that's a great help. 

Yes, another of the joys of island life, it costs loads to get anything sent, but still much less than having one sent from Northern Europe.


----------



## The Grocer (May 30, 2010)

Prakitca has access to a mass variety of stoves via its German warehouses, far more than they normally keep here in Greece. I believe the managers can request special deliveries and one off's


----------

